
Artificial Intelligence Learns to Talk Back to Bigots [audio] - headalgorithm
https://www.scientificamerican.com/podcast/episode/artificial-intelligence-learns-to-talk-back-to-bigots/
======
deogeo
Finally we will be able to manufacture online consensus.

